# VRT - calculating the extras on a uk import



## larry1 (29 Jan 2007)

I can't get them on the phone, any idea roughly what extras like metallic. front armrest, stereo upgrade, 18" alloys, sports body kits would be. the vrt is coming in at 10k but i want to be sure before i land it that i wont be stung for a lot more cash for the extras. What should i budget, approx?

Thanks


----------



## rjt (29 Jan 2007)

Bought a car in last summer. They charged me the exact same as the web on the day in Tallaght VRO. Only gave the car a cursory glance to verify mileage and chassis no. Wouldn't worry about the extras, in fact if I was doing it again I would make sure the car was fully loaded.


----------



## RonanC (29 Jan 2007)

they usually have a "HIGH Spec" and "LOW Spec" price when you get it VRT'd. So if you have the basic model the you pay the LOW spec VRT, but if you have all the optional extras and its noticed that you do then HIGH spec will come into play....


----------



## larry1 (30 Jan 2007)

rjt said:


> Bought a car in last summer. They charged me the exact same as the web on the day in Tallaght VRO. Only gave the car a cursory glance to verify mileage and chassis no. Wouldn't worry about the extras, in fact if I was doing it again I would make sure the car was fully loaded.


 
Dodgy, spoke to a friend last nite, he brought in a merc recently. got stung for another 3500 for leather, xeon lights and a cple of other things


----------



## tufty1 (30 Jan 2007)

Yup, I brought in a fully loaded Audi A4 Avant 18 months ago and got away without paying for the extra's. However, its all changed now, so when I brought in a fully loaded BMW 320d Touring Sport recently with all the extra's I got stung for everything.
Basically, the VRT people just tap in the chassis number into the BMW (and all others makers) database and they can straight away see every extra the car has and they then tap you for 30% of each extra cost (or 25% if less than 1.9l). 
So you no longer get away without paying for the extra's, which you must now factor into the whole 'is it worth it arguement'. That said, I hope to go back over in 6 months and do the same again, just have to bargain hard!


----------



## Pique318 (30 Jan 2007)

That can't surely be legal ? The car is valued at X...just cos it cost 2k extra for goodies when bought, means nowt on the open market as people pay very little for those extras, certainly not the same percentage as that of the used car price versus the new car price....and extras don't (or shouldn't) be based on engine size...leather upholstery is leather upholstery, whether it be on a 1.9 or a 3.2 !

Then again, this IS VRT we're talking about....makes my blood boil thinking about it !!!


----------



## scuby (30 Jan 2007)

https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showVRT

not sure if this will help... would like to go over to england after the summer and buy something, boring i know but looking for a 2002-2004  
Toyota Corolla 1.6 VVT-i T Spirit 5-Dr....


----------



## RS2K (31 Jan 2007)

You can appeal a VRT valuation. Anyone ever done so?


----------



## SOM42 (31 Jan 2007)

Yes, I wrote to the appeals section. It was based in Lifford I think.  They are apparently fairly reasonable and will consider any reasonable case made.


----------



## RS2K (31 Jan 2007)

Did you get a better result?


----------



## taxi (2 Feb 2007)

Hoping to import a Rangerover Freelander from the UK, trying to calculate the VRT but everytime I go on to the Revenue website it says no vehicles found. Any idea what the vrt on a 2001 1.9 freelander would be. Have tried to ring their offices but left on hold for ages. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest127 (3 Feb 2007)

did you try to describe it as an estate? was trying to calculate the vrt on a jimny for mrs cu and the only way it would work was to describe a jimny as an estate.
when you pay for extras on a new car ie spots, metallic paint etc the garages always that extras dont count when you are trading in only when buying new. but with vrt anything goes. as we already discussed a few weeks ago the open market value of vehicles here already has vrt included. so in accessing a vehicle for vrt they are using a figure which already includes the vrt. european union harmonisation my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.(quoting jim royal again)


----------



## SOM42 (5 Feb 2007)

RS2K said:


> Did you get a better result?


 
Absolutley.  It was well worth the price of a stamp.


----------



## RS2K (5 Feb 2007)

taxi said:


> Hoping to import a Rangerover Freelander from the UK, trying to calculate the VRT but everytime I go on to the Revenue website it says no vehicles found. Any idea what the vrt on a 2001 1.9 freelander would be. Have tried to ring their offices but left on hold for ages. Any help would be appreciated.



I thought that car has a 1.8 petrol and 2.0 diesel engines? Maybe that's why ROS isn't working?


----------



## pennypincher (5 Feb 2007)

Just wondering with the changes in VRT(Hi-Spec/Lo-Spec) is there still value to be had that makes it worth while going over the border to buy your car?


----------



## terrontress (6 Feb 2007)

RS2K said:


> I thought that car has a 1.8 petrol and 2.0 diesel engines? Maybe that's why ROS isn't working?


----------



## lotus (12 Feb 2007)

OK am I missin something in relation to there being value to be had by going up north to buy a second hand car??

I spent a few hours trawling the net lookin for 06 diesel VW Golfs up north on autotrader.ie etc.  Found loads but once you calculate the VRT using the revenue calculator and add it on there is no difference in the asking price bet north and south........

I guess I can forget trying to save myself 2 or 3K?
Or is there better deals to be had by looking at other makes?.....am only interested in diesels

Lotus


----------



## SOM42 (13 Feb 2007)

Lotus, you might be better off trying accross the water where there seems to be a greater choice of low mileage cars with better spec and lower prices even with the currency exchange and vrt.  Try somewhere like www.cargiant.ie or www.motorpoint.co.uk


----------



## lotus (13 Feb 2007)

Thanks for reply Som.

I had a quick look there on the sites you suggested and I cant see the cars being any cheaper once you add on the price of VRT..........the scourge of VRT!

Looks like I will have to settle with a more local purchase........


----------



## yella (14 Feb 2007)

I've been looking up North and over in England at 2nd hand car prices recently.  I would agree that with the obscene VRT there is little to be gained financially on the average car.
The advantage I see is better car quality - lower mileage and more extras that don't appear on the Irish models. If only we drove on the right and could tap into the rest of the European market. The UK are often complaining about a rip off car market. Where does that leave Ireland?


----------



## xt40 (14 Feb 2007)

im just back from the vrt office and confirm categorically that all this talk of hispec/lospec is complete rubbish. they no longer even inspect the car unless its less than 2 years old and the price for me was exactly as per the online quote system. when i mentioned the  that my wife would be in tomorrow to vrt her own car and asked if it would be ok for her to give them a cheque signed by me, she asked me why i wasnt doing both together. when i said that i'd thought it would need to be inspected, she gave me a form and said i could fill it in and post it in with the log book and a cheque for the online quote price to save me the hassle of another trip in.


----------



## KalEl (14 Feb 2007)

Whether they inspect the car or not, fiddling VRT on the extras of an imported car is still fraudulent and dishonest.


----------



## ely (14 Feb 2007)

Hi XT40, Just as a matter of interest, which VRT office did you go to.

Thanks


----------



## ely (5 Mar 2007)

Hi, I just came from the vrt office. They do not inspect cars unless the vrt is over 5k.

they checked the chassis number and mileage.

I had my print out from the revenue website. This is what they charged me. No extras were mentioned.


----------



## Lomond (6 Mar 2007)

Ive just bought a 03 Ford focus in the UK, 30,000 miles on the clock and when adding in the VRT, Ive managed to save myself approx 3,000K.

Prices quoted for similar cars in West Ireland were 12,800. I got the Focus in the UK for 7,000 Euro with 2,500 VRT.

I went around lots of garages in the West and the No of cars available (Ford Focus) in the 03/04 range was quite scarce.


----------



## KalEl (6 Mar 2007)

undersupply said:


> He he
> Funny


 
Why is that funny?


----------



## MINI80 (12 May 2008)

Just Imported An Audi A4 S Line And Went To Vrt It And They Said It Would Take Several Weeks To Figure Out Value Of Exras- 18 Inch Wheels, Leather And Metallic Paint. They Kept My Cert By Mistake And When I Went Back For It Today They Refused To Give To To Me Saying I Did Not Need It Anymore. But With Mentions Of Higher Vrt I May Have To Sell It On Which I Cant Do Without The Cert? 
Are They Allowed Keep My Cert Or Are They Juust Being Pig Headed?
Thanks


----------



## cw2p (22 Jun 2009)

How much extra did they charge you for the optional extras mini 80


----------

